# Crested Butte Lift tickets, any discounts??



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Nope. 

I bought a pass that is good for one day at $45 which I already paid, and then all other tickets bought are 25% off, but that was at an expo.

CB is one of those places that doesn't discount hardly ever


----------



## ChanceG (Feb 22, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Nope.
> 
> I bought a pass that is good for one day at $45 which I already paid, and then all other tickets bought are 25% off, but that was at an expo.
> 
> CB is one of those places that doesn't discount hardly ever


Yeah I wish I could find something like that. They use to have some 2 for 1, off 18 pkg of Beer that was nice as well. If anyone find any please LMK.


----------



## unfmoose (Jun 23, 2009)

ChanceG said:


> Yeah I wish I could find something like that. They use to have some 2 for 1, off 18 pkg of Beer that was nice as well. If anyone find any please LMK.


They still do that, but it has to be a 24 pack of cans. The voucher is inside of the case. I used one this last Saturday. There are like 3-4 days in Feb. that are blacked out, but I don't recall them off the top of my head. OH!! And you now have to have your receipt for the beer along with the voucher and bar code.

ETA: Coors Light


----------



## ChanceG (Feb 22, 2009)

Which pkg of beer is it in this time??


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

My butt's not crested. Do I still need to get a ticket to get a butt lift?

(sorry, it's pretty boring at work today...)


----------



## unfmoose (Jun 23, 2009)

ChanceG said:


> Which pkg of beer is it in this time??


24 pk. Coors Light cans for sure.


----------



## cake (Jan 8, 2011)

*coors discount*

I always said I could choke down a lot of Coors Lite for 2 for one tickets.

But everytime I have tried to get the tickets it seems like they JUST stopped doing that. Happend twice. They are only at the Gunnison Liquour store?

I had just given up on that deal though and bought tickets on Liftopia website.
It is a Bit cheaper than regular price. I think they said 35%.

Hey my friends and I are in town the same week!
There is a pub crawl and some kind of big in town cross country charity race event going on that week.

See you up top!


----------



## CuZoCoX (Mar 19, 2010)

Liftopedia as said.. only thing that sux is inventory changes daily and some days you have what u need and sometimes at like 50% off and other times your totally beat.


----------



## ChanceG (Feb 22, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Nope.
> 
> I bought a pass that is good for one day at $45 which I already paid, and then all other tickets bought are 25% off, but that was at an expo.
> 
> CB is one of those places that doesn't discount hardly ever


I copped the same pass and got of the $58 liftopia tickets as well. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## ChanceG (Feb 22, 2009)

cake said:


> I always said I could choke down a lot of Coors Lite for 2 for one tickets.
> 
> But everytime I have tried to get the tickets it seems like they JUST stopped doing that. Happend twice. They are only at the Gunnison Liquour store?
> 
> ...


Really cool, I hope its not too crowded with that race going on.


----------



## unfmoose (Jun 23, 2009)

ChanceG said:


> Really cool, I hope its not too crowded with that race going on.



If that's the race I'm thinking of, it is in the town of Crested Butte, not Mt. Crested Butte. I have been up the last 3 weekends, 2 of which are supposed to be their busiest...really not busy compared to the I-70 corridor resorts. Busy here is slow there.


----------



## cake (Jan 8, 2011)

I would agree with that; busy is slow compared to most anywhere!
Plus the event being a big locals draw it should be even emptier than usual.

Bad news... there is some kind of Texas ski group in town all week. 
You know unless that's you guys, and then that's cool, you know, sort of...


----------



## ChanceG (Feb 22, 2009)

cake said:


> I would agree with that; busy is slow compared to most anywhere!
> Plus the event being a big locals draw it should be even emptier than usual.
> 
> Bad news... there is some kind of Texas ski group in town all week.
> You know unless that's you guys, and then that's cool, you know, sort of...


Nope, not us, but hopefully they're not a BIG group(the TX group). It's cool though, we are gonna have a epic time anyway. We have a 7000 sq ft house rented and gonna have us a blast!!


----------



## unfmoose (Jun 23, 2009)

Dang. I'm stuck in the office and you guys are getting a powder day...let us know how its going.


----------



## cake (Jan 8, 2011)

Damn! We should have met up for a Super Bowl party or something!

I just got back, barely, late last night. Nothing worse than spending the whole freaking day in the airport after snow all day and night and epic conditions stopping your planes from even arriving. I got on one of the only planes to land all day.
And just as there was starting to be plenty of snow to jump off stuff! I mean we are still going to try jumping shit but it's a lot more fun with powder.

It looked like about 5 inches every day 4 the last week and probably a foot or more yesterday.

On another subject the CB snow report sucks! I thought you could at least count on them lying in the direction of exxageration but they claim only 2 inches yesterday? I had 2 inches of snow on my head crossing the parking lot! 
Check the CB Avalanche Center for a great snow report.

PS being back at work really sucks


----------



## ChanceG (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah it's been epic since we first came into town on Monday. It dumped like 12 inches of fresh powder yesterday!! I still have until Saturday so I hope we get some more. But it was cold as he'll today! Started out this morning the temp was -20 degrees!


----------

